# My Humble Collection of Parvis



## MaryPientka (Oct 20, 2013)

http://marypientkaorchids.blogspot.com/


----------



## atlantis (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice plants.

Congrats for your malipo!


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you! Funny, I was just reading your post about slow blooming orchids, LOL! My malipo bud is six weeks old and holding.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice collection!


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you! I'm new to this group (2 days) but I already feel the need to expand.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2013)

the delenatii looks to be growing really well.
Welcome!


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you! I've had it for 7 years. It puts up multiple stems, each with 2 buds.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2013)

Good for you!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing but,...those plants look so lonely. Maybe some of their albino cousins for company..? :evil:


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! You're reading my mind! I'm not comfortable shipping this time of year. I'll have to wait until the Spring show season. I'd welcome recommendations for the albas (I prefer species).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

delenatii - you can get nice sized ones for $25, wardii, venustum, 
and of course the nice micranthum album..:evil:


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 21, 2013)

oooooooooooooooooooooo, I bought an eburneum not quite 2 months ago. I need to flower that before I spend the bucks for the alba, lol. You're an instigator, lol. :wink:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice collection. Great start.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 23, 2015)

In bloom January 23, 2015:
Leptotes pohlitinocoi
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/APse2f.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/t2RzNw.jpg

Paphiopedilum malipoense (not quite open, from Than)
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/901/LdpnyB.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/661/uckGFE.jpg


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 23, 2015)

Cool!! I've never seen this leptotes species before.


----------



## troy (Jan 23, 2015)

good albas! the only good ones are multiflorals, lol.. phillipinense, haynaldianum, berenice alba are nice, j.k. armeniacums are nice & hangianums


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice pouch on the malipo. thanks for sharing.
Can you post direct links here, please?


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 24, 2015)

For Eric, the malipo continues to open. At this rate. . . another 2 weeks?
New photo taken 1/24/2015.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 24, 2015)

Lmpgs said:


> Cool!! I've never seen this leptotes species before.



It's really sweet. It was named in 2004.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 24, 2015)

troy said:


> good albas! the only good ones are multiflorals, lol.. phillipinense, haynaldianum, berenice alba are nice, j.k. armeniacums are nice & hangianums



I've managed to obtain quite a few of the mentioned albas and will post photos when (if) they bloom. 

Since joining this forum, my collection has grown to about 50 plants. You are enablers!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------

